# playing wmv files in slow motion



## crumppie (Dec 25, 2003)

Are there any other programs other than virtual dub and IO Intermedia Organizer that will play wmv, mpg, etc. files in slow motion? Virtual dub won't play the wmv files. I have Win XP. Thanks.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

Windows Media Player will play in slomo... just go to View > Enhancements>Play Speed Settings.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## crumppie (Dec 25, 2003)

MustBNuts, thanks for your help! I have version 8 media player and it doesn't have "enhancements" under view. I'll go search microsoft and see if I can find an update...if you know what the problem is please reply. Thanks.


----------



## crumppie (Dec 25, 2003)

Thanks again MustBNuts! That was it.


----------

